# Good amp to power 12w7



## du0ngtl (Feb 25, 2012)

What is good quality amp to power a 12 w7 ae. Currently have it on a 1000/1 but I think the amp is bad. Subwoofer not hitting as good and loud as it use to be. Thought it was the sub but bought a new one and still sounds the same. So now I'm trying to find a good quality amp to push it. Don't really want another 1000/1 unless I have no other choice.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

du0ngtl said:


> What is good quality amp to power a 12 w7 ae. Currently have it on a 1000/1 but I think the amp is bad. Subwoofer not hitting as good and loud as it use to be. Thought it was the sub but bought a new one and still sounds the same. So now I'm trying to find a good quality amp to push it. Don't really want another 1000/1 unless I have no other choice.


What enclosure and vehicle?


----------



## big jerm (Dec 26, 2010)

Lunar L1500


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

how about JL Audio 1200HD? 
The only thing that sucks about that sub, is that its 1.5 ohm if i'm correct. and the only amps that could really d.o the trick will be JL or big strong amp between 1=2 ohm load.

I think the best thing will be the JL amp, but please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

It's actually a 3-ohm sub, and there is definitely something wrong somewhere. I have mine on a 500/1 and it hits VERY well and is VERY loud.


----------



## du0ngtl (Feb 25, 2012)

I have it in a ported custom built to spec for an Acura rl. It not loud because I'm thinking o have bad amp


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd look for a used Alpine PDX1.1000. It does 1k watts from 2-4 ohms. Not sure what your box is tuned at, but it also has a subsonic filter switch to 15hz & 30hz. They're generally underrated as well, in the 1100 watt range.


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

du0ngtl said:


> I have it in a ported custom built to spec for an Acura rl. It not loud because I'm thinking o have bad amp


What year RL?

Couple of things 1) The '05 (I think...whenever they body change was) got an ANC system that can play hell with subwoofers. If this is live, you need to disconnect it. 2) A 1000/1 is an absolute current hog. If you don't have the charging system/wiring set up to handle that kind of a load it will go into "rollback" where it still plays, but at very low output.


----------



## du0ngtl (Feb 25, 2012)

ANC Is disconnected and set up was working really good until past couple month think amp went bad looking at zapco 1100 to push it now


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

JL's "optimum" is 750, so you could go with an HD750 rather than the HD1200 (or any other amp that puts out around 750 watts).


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Save yourself some money and just get a Ppi phantom 1000.1. Your really not gonna hear a difference. The Ppi is efficient,does rated power and well built what more do you need for sub duty. Even if a so called golden ear could hear a difference is it worth spending 3x more than an amp that is a proven performer. IMO your not gonna notice a difference between a good budget amp and a high dollar one especially for sub duty so why waste the money.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

^this


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Often when the topic of do all amps sound the same the amps being compared are Pyle, nitro or some other crap. I noticed no one ever compares the high dollar amps to proven budget amps. Maybe no one wants to hear a $200 p900.4 sounds just as good as their $800 HD, audison or tru amp I don't know. No offense to anyone or any of the previous suggestions but when someone asks what should I buy recommendations always cost $700 and up. The general consensus that most or everyone agrees on is out of all the items purchased for an install amps make the smallest influence on the final sound. If that's the case why spend $2k in amps when you can get the same result for $600. I don't ask myself which one is better I ask myself how much more am I getting for my money with the higher dollar item. IMO and it is only my opinion the performance increase from a p900.4 to a HD doesn't warrant the cost increase. I recently had the opportunity to listen to them back to back in the same install and ill be damned if I heard a difference. I definitely didn't hear $500 worth of a difference

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

duro78 said:


> Often when the topic of do all amps sound the same the amps being compared are Pyle, nitro or some other crap. I noticed no one ever compares the high dollar amps to proven budget amps. Maybe no one wants to hear a $200 p900.4 sounds just as good as their $800 HD, audison or tru amp I don't know. No offense to anyone or any of the previous suggestions but when someone asks what should I buy recommendations always cost $700 and up. The general consensus that most or everyone agrees on is out of all the items purchased for an install amps make the smallest influence on the final sound. If that's the case why spend $2k in amps when you can get the same result for $600. I don't ask myself which one is better I ask myself how much more am I getting for my money with the higher dollar item. IMO and it is only my opinion the performance increase from a p900.4 to a HD doesn't warrant the cost increase. I recently had the opportunity to listen to them back to back in the same install and ill be damned if I heard a difference. I definitely didn't hear $500 worth of a difference


Breaking out my iron umbrella for the **** storm you just stirred up with this post. 

But I do have to say that I agree completely with you... I often wonder what happened to the DIY spirit that once sparked creative installs from budget drivers and hot deal amplifiers.


----------



## du0ngtl (Feb 25, 2012)

I have always thought a high end amp would sound better than a bargain one. I want to get something like the 1000/1 just wanted some input an get ideas of what to get. I was looking at the zapco 1100 cause of the sound quality of the amp. Or I will just send the 1000/1 back to jl audio to get fix for 180 which I was quoted. Would the zapco push the w7 well? Never had a zapco before but heard alot of good things about them.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

chithead said:


> Breaking out my iron umbrella for the **** storm you just stirred up with this post.
> 
> But I do have to say that I agree completely with you... I often wonder what happened to the DIY spirit that once sparked creative installs from budget drivers and hot deal amplifiers.


I know lol hopefully the wolves won't smell the scent in the air. Although I'm new to the site I've been a longtime Lurker. It seems to me the site has kind of lost the DIY aspect. Making something out of nothing attitude is gone. Now its how much can I spend or sq can't be achieved without spending top dollar. I better unsubscribe before I ruffle any feathers lol but we're on the same page.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Sorry op hopefully this won't turn into one of those threads that wouldn't of been my intent.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Driven Audio Tony (Feb 14, 2011)

Is it a V1 or V2 1000/1?

If it's a V2 in good shape $180 to get a really good amp (yes it pulls current). $180 is pretty cheap to get that kind of power and build.


----------



## du0ngtl (Feb 25, 2012)

It's a v1


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

OP, sounds like you just have money burning a hole in your pocket. I don't understand why you would just buy a new W7 because you _think_ something is wrong. Now you want to go ahead and buy a new amplifier?!?

Why don't you trouble shoot the problem?

If it turns out it is the amplifier, then just get it fixed ($180 is cheaper than most amplifiers with that kind of power). The 1000/1 is a fine amplifier. What you may find is that it's not the amplifier after all and is some other kind of change that has occurred.

I just don't understand why you are looking to expensive "fixes" that may or may not work when you can just troubleshoot it and get it right the first time :shrug:


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

I missed that part, just thought you were looking for an amp. Yeah you just spent a lot of money without investigating the cause. That's well over $1000 worth of equipment. If your sub was playing but just not as hard I doubt there's equipment failure. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

I thought JL charges a flat $120 to repair their amps? (maybe for the smaller slash series, but I just sent my 300/4 v1 back to them for $120...)


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

The cheapest route would be to send in your Slash to JL. That amp has a better crossover section than most, & a nice PEQ.

That's what I would do.


----------



## du0ngtl (Feb 25, 2012)

My system was sounding like crap so I took it back to the shop and they told me the sub is bad that y I purchase the new w7. But it still doesn't sound as good as I first had this set up.took it back to them and They told me it just me. So I took it to another shop and they said the w7 not hitting as hard as it suppose to be. They told me the amp prob bad. I don't have alot of money to burn just want my system to sound right. How can I trouble shoot it to find out what really the problem? Or how to check to see the amp good or bad?


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

duro78 said:


> Often when the topic of do all amps sound the same the amps being compared are Pyle, nitro or some other crap. I noticed no one ever compares the high dollar amps to proven budget amps. Maybe no one wants to hear a $200 p900.4 sounds just as good as their $800 HD, audison or tru amp I don't know. No offense to anyone or any of the previous suggestions but when someone asks what should I buy recommendations always cost $700 and up. The general consensus that most or everyone agrees on is out of all the items purchased for an install amps make the smallest influence on the final sound. If that's the case why spend $2k in amps when you can get the same result for $600. I don't ask myself which one is better I ask myself how much more am I getting for my money with the higher dollar item. IMO and it is only my opinion the performance increase from a p900.4 to a HD doesn't warrant the cost increase. I recently had the opportunity to listen to them back to back in the same install and ill be damned if I heard a difference. I definitely didn't hear $500 worth of a difference
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk





chithead said:


> Breaking out my iron umbrella for the **** storm you just stirred up with this post.
> 
> But I do have to say that I agree completely with you... I often wonder what happened to the DIY spirit that once sparked creative installs from budget drivers and hot deal amplifiers.


It's been independently proven time and again that all amps will sound the same _when operating within its limits_. Unless that amp is something like a tube amp that introduces distortion (some people say "warm") or something like Rockford amps that have a slight boost in the bass (easily reproduced with minimal EQ), they will sound the same. 

The sole reason I got a HD900/5 is because of its power output in it's relatively tiny size. Perfect fit for my stealth install. Will I heard a difference over other amps? Probably not - but then again, that's not why I was interested in it.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

du0ngtl said:


> My system was sounding like crap so I took it back to the shop and they told me the sub is bad that y I purchase the new w7. But it still doesn't sound as good as I first had this set up.took it back to them and They told me it just me. So I took it to another shop and they said the w7 not hitting as hard as it suppose to be. They told me the amp prob bad. I don't have alot of money to burn just want my system to sound right. How can I trouble shoot it to find out what really the problem? Or how to check to see the amp good or bad?



Could be the suspension needs to be broken in a bit.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

its_bacon12 said:


> It's been independently proven time and again that all amps will sound the same _when operating within its limits_. Unless that amp is something like a tube amp that introduces distortion (some people say "warm") or something like Rockford amps that have a slight boost in the bass (easily reproduced with minimal EQ), they will sound the same.
> 
> The sole reason I got a HD900/5 is because of its power output in it's relatively tiny size. Perfect fit for my stealth install. Will I heard a difference over other amps? Probably not - but then again, that's not why I was interested in it.


Understandable, they hold their value also so its not like your wasting your money. Good luck hope the end result doesn't cost you too much


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I actually went with a pair of Slash amps in my current install. 

Wait... I actually went completely JL Audio in my current install. Even got a keychain


----------



## mynym (Mar 22, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> how about JL Audio 1200HD?
> The only thing that sucks about that sub, is that its 1.5 ohm if i'm correct. and the only amps that could really d.o the trick will be JL or big strong amp between 1=2 ohm load.
> 
> I think the best thing will be the JL amp, but please correct me if I'm wrong.


x2.....


----------



## Driven Audio Tony (Feb 14, 2011)

Try a different amp out. We battled with one amp, tried a ton of stuff.. replacement amp worked fine.. In the end opened up the bad amp and turned out a 1 cap had broken off the board. I'm thinking when we first started searching for the problem 1 leg of the cap was still attached so it was intermittent.


----------

